# Tunay



## Roshini

Hello there, what does tunay mean?


----------



## poul

Hi Roshini

tunay means : 
*adv. *actual; adj. authentic; certainly; adj. genuine; adj. real; really; adj. true

This is a very good online dictonary I use it a lot
http://www.foreignword.com/dictionary/Tagalog/default.htm


----------



## Roshini

Oh. This is the one that I used to use. Not all the words are easy to obtain as some they do not provide. Thank you anyway.


----------



## mataripis

Real/true/sincere/loyalty.   1.) Tunay ka bang kausap? ( are you a serious/true one to deal with)   2.) Where is your loyalty to me, me as a human or just because i have money?(saan ba ang katapatan mo, sa akin ba bilang isang tao, o dahil lang sa may pera ako?) 3.) Kung gayon tapat ka lang pala sa pera hindi sa akin!(then your sincerity is not on me but in my pocket!) 4.) Tunay na ang pera ay may mukha ng tao subali't ang mukhang tao lang ay maaring walang sapat na pera.(It is real that the money has the face of human but not all person may have enough money)       what  a beautiful word....


----------



## Scherle

How would you like to use the word "tunay"?  Please give us context so we can help you better.


----------



## Cake.

Old thread is old. Please check post dates so you don't accidentally bump them.


----------

